# Hello - just joined! Advice on massage / acupuncture / yoga in Aberdeen



## VoyageXOXO (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I've just joined and wondered if anyone has any opinions / info / experiences to share on using massage, acupuncture & yoga whilst undergoing injections (Gonadotrophin)? Did it or is it helping you in any way and do you have any recommendations on where to go in Aberdeen / shire?

There seems to be a lot of confusion out there as to whether lady's should or shouldn't use these whilst undergoing infertility treatment and I'm not sure what to try if anything!   I've just had my first cycle of the injections but unfortunately it had to be cancelled as I produced too many eggs so it was too risky.

Hope to hear some views  

Thanks


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi voyage

Welcome to the forum  and good luck with your treatment 

Re acupuncture it's very much a personal thing. I love it and I think it helped stabilise my menstrual cycle but some can't stand it and don't think it benefitted them at all. We do have a board on the forum for acupuncture so why don't you have a hunt around there and maybe post your question there again to see what others say? Here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0

Hope you find the forum helpful - there's a lot of information out there and experience too so don't be shy in asking your questions 

Grey xx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi there,

I am not having injunctions but am having Natural IUI with progesterone and am having Acupunctuncture at the deeside place as I read it can help increase the success. I am also about to try and find a Yoga class as I feel it would help destress me! There doesn't seem to be too much in Abrdeenshire/the city for alternative therapies whilst undergoing fertility treatments or maybe it's just not widely advertised! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Ask

I just go to a standard Hatha yoga class each week and having got to know the tutor quite well I told her about our situation, she now gives me specific postures and meditations that support fertility and relaxation too so don't worry about finding a specific class.  I also got a yoga for fertility book, on amazon  too which has specific postures for all stages of natural cycles and IVF cycles, really useful and worth a try.  I always feel more relaxed afterwards if nothing else!  My tutor did say not to do any of the hot yoga classes while ttc though.

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## VoyageXOXO (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Grey & Ask,

Thanks so much for your replies  

I've booked in for an initial visit to the Aberdeen Acupuncture Clinic on Deeside Road in a few weeks time so fingers crossed it goes well and getting used to needles now with the all the injections & blood tests so I'm sure a few more won't be any bother, ha ha! I'm swimming twice a week, having massages and taking the Vitabiotics His & Hers Conception multivitamins so hopefully doing everything I can. Unfortunately I had to leave my work as they wouldn't accommodate when I asked for 3months unpaid leave so it's a strange time right now not working but on a positive note I'm much less stressed and able to focus on my hubby and I's health which is the most important thing. 

Good luck to you both  x x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I seem to remember there was some research about the benefits of acupuncture for IVF and success rates. Think it was before and after embryo transfer.

I had acupuncture and found it very relaxing.

KA xxx


----------

